# "cougar" trail cam pics in Michigan. . . ;) or should we say Tiger



## outdoor_m_i_k_e (Feb 3, 2005)

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1320811

enjoy. ...


----------



## GIDEON (Mar 28, 2008)

Can you swing a pic


----------



## outdoor_m_i_k_e (Feb 3, 2005)

ill see if I can get them on here. . . They are NOT my pics, so dont hold them or the story against me!!  Ya gotta read through the thread though at some of the content on there!!

editics added. .


----------



## Guppy (Aug 3, 2010)

I think I saw a cougar in Canton,MI years ago.....I THINK....what I do know is what it wasn't (deer,dog,cat,fox,coyote,etc.)


----------



## TJPooleyMI (Sep 23, 2010)

One of my co-workers swears that he and his family saw a cougar while having a reunion in Midland, MI in the summer of 2009. Midland certainly is mid-Michigan. The family was on the deck watching the kids playing and saw a tree branch bouncing strangely. The tree was on the property line about 30 yards behind the kids. While observing every adult swears they saw a long, bushy tail and a body that was no where near a typical animal that is normally seen. It was NOT a house cat, raccoon, or anything even remotely to what could be confused for anything other than a cougar.

Of course the MDNR will not confirm or deny anything, not until it has been proven 100% and only after a threat has been removed, since it IS close to human habitation. I can completely believe there may be a cougar loose in Michigan. Remember that nature will ALWAYS find a way.


----------



## crittergitter71 (Feb 9, 2010)

Sure don't look like a cougar to me. Second pic looks like it's been messed with.


----------



## leesecw (Jul 15, 2006)

I dont know about that being a cougar. Ive seen cougars in the wild out west and they have a more blocky body. I've been in houses doing service calls and have seen cats imported as pets from south america that resembled this cat with the thinner body and that coloring. I think some yuppies pet escaped


----------



## William H Bonney (Jan 14, 2003)

I think it's one of these.

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pkg7DPcMZ-s&NR=1"]YouTube - napolean liger[/ame]


----------



## cwielock (May 9, 2010)

the first one looks like a dog, the tail is curved up. the second one looks like it was messed with.


----------



## Shlwego (Sep 13, 2006)

Looks like somebody's pot plants in the foreground......
And if they think that cat's a cougar, they're high. :evilsmile


----------



## Guppy (Aug 3, 2010)

I vote for Liger


----------



## MedicineMan (Oct 27, 2009)

The first one is a Ski-Doo. The second is an Artic Cat!


----------



## glockman55 (Mar 9, 2006)

Cougars or Mountain Lions do not come in Black. Come on People, do some Research! That pic of the house cat has been around the world and back on-line..:lol:


----------



## MEL (Jul 17, 2005)

:coco::coco: Cougar :lol::lol:

What is it with these guys and the cougars? Can someone explain? anyone? please?


----------



## leesecw (Jul 15, 2006)

Thats not a cougar. I've seen cougars out west when I lived out there. There was a report recently about an escaped imported Brazillian cat here in Michigan. Cant remember where I saw it but that cat looks alot like it. I had a service call at a house once where the people had those large imported Brazillian cats for pets and that cat also looked alot like the one in the picture. Thats all we need, another invasive species here in this state


----------



## Coyotecazador (Feb 2, 2009)

Looks kind of like a jaguarundi.


----------



## taysteeed (Mar 29, 2010)

I seen a pack of cougars in the bar last weekend, some blocky some thin with long legs hard to say but i think they been in michigan a loooong time...lmfao


----------



## TSS Caddis (Mar 15, 2002)

glockman55 said:


> Cougars or Mountain Lions do not come in Black. Come on People, do some Research! That pic of the house cat has been around the world and back on-line..:lol:


Not black, the pics exposure is way off.


----------



## Bonz 54 (Apr 17, 2005)

It could be an Ocelot. Somebody probably bought as a cub and didn't reallize how big and how aggressive they can be. There are lots of stupid people out there that will try and domesticate one of the bigger cats. Afew years back a bowhunter in (I think it was Iowa) was walking out to his stand down a lane through a standing corn field. He came around a corner and there sat an African Leopard.:SHOCKED: He stopped when he saw it, but it saw him about the same time and started to walk towards him.:yikes: He knocked an arrow and shot it. Police and DNR recovered the animal which had been declawed. 

Just because something isn't native to your area, doesn't mean you couldn't have a surprise come your way one day. FRANK


----------



## The Rev. (Apr 13, 2010)

Guppy said:


> I vote for Liger


Pretty much my favorite animal


----------

